# My tiny MAC collection~ couple of pictures



## vikitty (Dec 24, 2008)

Not pictured: Recent online order yet to arrive (Most Popular l/s, 219 brush, and Macroviolet fluidline) and today's haul (Flip eyeshadow, She Loves Candy lipglass, Urgent! slimshine, 4-pan palette, Cleanse Off Oil) and brush cleanser.


----------



## snowflakelashes (Dec 24, 2008)

Ohh nice, i love the sci fi books in the backdrop too :-D


----------



## vikitty (Dec 24, 2008)

hehe. guess it would have been more fitting to photograph them a shelf above in front of my Gossip Girl/A List/It Girl/chick lit books. 

Doctor Who FTW!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Dec 24, 2008)

great collection! Hope you get the 187! Press your pigments over the holiday and fill in your palette! its easy and fun!!!


----------



## vikitty (Dec 24, 2008)

hehe yup I just have to get my butt over to michaels and get some magnets,,, and maybe order some pans from ebay! shipping to canada always takes so long tho


----------



## HockeyChick04 (Dec 27, 2008)

You get extra cool points from me for the Doctor Who books! Lovely collection!


----------



## chocobon (Dec 27, 2008)

Great collection!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Dec 27, 2008)

nice start


----------



## vikitty (Dec 27, 2008)

Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope to be adding to it very soon!


----------



## makeupgrl8 (Dec 27, 2008)

Thats a good start!


----------



## vikitty (Dec 27, 2008)

I have Hue and Bare on the way from swaps so I am excited! Oh, and Nylon.


----------



## civicbabe627 (Dec 28, 2008)

Yay! I am so excited for you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Those lipsticks are really pretty!


----------



## angi (Dec 29, 2008)

Love your collection, especially your palette, and lipsticks. Could you tell me what the pink lipstick in the middle is? Thanks!


----------



## Jojo Ungh (Dec 29, 2008)

Your lipsticks are gorgeous!


----------



## vikitty (Dec 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *angi* 

 
_Love your collection, especially your palette, and lipsticks. Could you tell me what the pink lipstick in the middle is? Thanks!_

 
Thanks! The lipsticks are from L to R: Syrup, Sweetie (my very first MAC purchase!) and Dubonnet.


----------



## angi (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks! I might have to stop myself getting distracted by the LE collections and give sweetie a look next time I'm in MAC. It looks gorgeous.


----------



## n_c (Dec 30, 2008)

Awesome collection, its a great start.


----------



## Choupinette28 (Dec 30, 2008)

Nice collection


----------



## vikitty (Jan 1, 2009)

Thank you! ^_^ I have a bunch more MAC goodies on the way, so I'll have to take an updated photo afterward!


----------



## vikitty (Feb 15, 2009)

Added new pictures


----------



## orkira (Feb 17, 2009)

You have a great collection.


----------



## PinkHearts2314 (Feb 17, 2009)

Pretty lippies!


----------

